
Yarh.io MKI Raspberry Pi Handheld - simonpure
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/raspberry-pi-handheld
======
lioeters
Discussed yesterday:

Raspberry Pi 3B+ Hackable Linux Handheld -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24398485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24398485)

